# Steinberg is not going to receive any more money from me until...



## pisskeule (Nov 19, 2018)

...post your's below.


----------



## Ben (Nov 19, 2018)

They give away all their products for free!!!!!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2018)

They have an update from 8.5 that to me is worth buying.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2018)

...and that includes complete integration and upgrade of the Score part of the program. I'd throw an extra 100 US in for that.


----------



## Begfred (Nov 19, 2018)

-they make ''export to video'' option
-optimize the track area by combining automation with region/waveform...

-would love to see a midi track with audio return on the same channel for working with multi-out VST like VEP. Like the instrument track but for output 3-4 and up.
-Integration of Dorico into Cubase as an expansion would be cool too. But that would take some times I guest.


----------



## S4410 (Nov 19, 2018)

Sorry,not going to happen, i own Cubase,Wavelab and Dorico... They 're not perfect but they moved the music software industry forward


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 19, 2018)

It's as efficient and flexible as Reaper.

trollpost/


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 19, 2018)

they respond to emails...in under 2 months.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 19, 2018)

until my credit card is reactivated.


----------



## joebaggan (Nov 19, 2018)

until posters on this board stop whining about powerful software they haven't taken the time to learn.


----------



## FinGael (Nov 19, 2018)

...I buy Iconica. (Not using Cubase, but wanted to participate )


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Nov 19, 2018)

Gerbil said:


> It's as efficient and flexible as Reaper.
> 
> trollpost/



Not trolling - true! 

I'm pretty sure I've bought my last Cubase update ever. That thing just keep getting more and more bloated and bug ridden. I've been using Cubase and Reaper in parallel for 8 years - and 2019 looks like the first year I won't start Cubase at all.

I am tempted by Dorico though, since Avid is just a horrendous company to deal with.


----------



## catsass (Nov 19, 2018)

> Steinberg is not going to receive any more money from me until....


My credit card is approved. It generally takes no more than a few seconds.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 19, 2018)

joebaggan said:


> until posters on this board stop whining about powerful software they haven't taken the time to learn.



^this, I couldn't agree more. Baffling, really.


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 19, 2018)

They start to include some Dorico features into Cubase scoring editor.


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 19, 2018)

they make an option in Cubase to rename automation tracks...


----------



## funnybear (Nov 19, 2018)

... they release the next version


----------



## pisskeule (Nov 19, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> ^this. Baffling, really.



haha totally


----------



## thevisi0nary (Nov 21, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> ^this, I couldn't agree more. Baffling, really.



I couldn't agree less. Sometimes I feel this forum can be a tad anti consumer, and people make excuses for developers. Problems get fixed when people are vocal about them, and the ones keeping developers in business should absolutely be vocal since it's their money they are spending. Not exactly small amounts of money either.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 21, 2018)

funnybear said:


> ... they release the next version



This


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 21, 2018)

Jaap said:


> This


Yep, best game in town by far...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 21, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> I couldn't agree less. Sometimes I feel this forum can be a tad anti consumer, and people make excuses for developers. Problems get fixed when people are vocal about them, and the ones keeping developers in business should absolutely be vocal since it's their money they are spending. Not exactly small amounts of money either.



I have yet to encounter any show-stopping bugs, even in version 10. Annoyances and small bugs? Always will be, as with any software. Hell, there isn't even retina support yet, and I've voiced my concern to Steinberg. That being said, it's still the most feature-packed DAW, and it delivers. I suggest trying another DAW, they're all the same as far as bugs are concerned.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Nov 21, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I have yet to encounter any show-stopping bugs, even in version 10. Annoyances and small bugs? Always will be, as with any software. Hell, there isn't even retina support yet, and I've voiced my concern to Steinberg. That being said, it's still the most feature-packed DAW, and it delivers. I suggest trying another DAW, they're all the same as far as bugs are concerned.



I don’t use cubase but I am sure that it’s a good piece of software as many daws are, and developers put a lot of work into making it that way. That said I do resent the sort of “take what you are given” sentiment, especially when it comes to a product that costs hundreds of dollars as does each new version. There is surely a middle ground between these, though I tend to lean more on the side of it being a consumers market and thus consumers should be vocal, because it pushes development.


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 21, 2018)

Until someone invents a chocolate frying pan you CAN cook with.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 21, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> I don’t use cubase but I am sure that it’s a good piece of software as many daws are, and developers put a lot of work into making it that way. That said I do resent the sort of “take what you are given” sentiment, especially when it comes to a product that costs hundreds of dollars as does each new version. There is surely a middle ground between these, though I tend to lean more on the side of it being a consumers market and thus consumers should be vocal, because it pushes development.



People tend to be a little more irate with software because it's something they can't solve on their own immediately. If it was a toaster you take it back to the store. The attitude is the same with gamers. 

I missed the boat last year when there was a $255 crossgrade offer. I have Elements or whatever it's called. I just can't get into it and I don't know why but it doesn't appeal to me and I don't need another DAW for my collection. I'm not a fan of their licensing since my other DAWs can be put multiple systems.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Nov 21, 2018)

I'll upgrade around 10.5.20 or 10.5.30 well after all the initial bugs are sorted, and when the forums are all quiet. It will likely be seamless and boring. Just like upgrading from 8.5.40 to 9.5.20. Cubase is amazing software. Much of the griping, I simply don't relate to. Workflow is generally addressed in their .5 releases; new features in the X. releases. It has been this way for years. And yet people complain that their pet minor usability bug isn't in 10.x It likely wasn't even considered, and won't be for 11.x either. If it's a .5 kind of feature (and almost all user requests are), that's where they tend to show up. 

They made some big changes to the core audio processing code: how it spawns threads, width of the data path, etc. In software dev world, that's big change. All of this is welcome. I've been waiting to build a new DAW until they could support high-core-count systems, and I'll keep waiting until it is nice and stable. Boring. But I'm not prevented from working now.

None of the new features will enable me to write music that I was unable to write previously. I don't expect this to change in 10.5. Miraculously, HZ and others composed full feature films on Cubase 6 - riddled with all kinds of bugs people were passionately complaining about then and lacking so many features introduced since then! 

So while I like my tools to be updated and easy to use, the plain fact is that we reached the point of adequacy a very long time ago. People are arguing about the color of the upholstery. If you just want to sit in a chair and do the work, any of the major DAWs will do the core work, and truly minor preferences will make the decision. We live in amazing times to compose music.


----------



## EgM (Nov 21, 2018)

In all seriousness, Cubase while being very advanced in MIDI needs to fix UI smoothness and have track instruments follow VEP - All other DAWs do this nicely (Logic, S1) I have a monitor dedicated to VEP, when I switch tracks it has to follow my VEP plugin otherwise it's a major drawback to have to always hit the 'edit instrument' key.

Once it addresses this, I will upgrade from 9.5 Pro.

Edit: Also, when it understands that 99$ USD is not equal to 150$ CAD


----------



## elpedro (Nov 21, 2018)

The next update


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 21, 2018)

My computer is old and will only (officially) update to El Cap, which is where I am. When Steinberg makes multi out disabled tracks work seamlessly with VEP, I’ll probably buy a new computer and upgrade from my present very solid Cubase 6.02 to whatever.


----------



## Guitarman76 (Nov 22, 2018)

As mentioned by someone else, when it is as efficient as Reaper, or at least comes close.
Ditched Cubase for Reaper a few years ago and instantly got 3 times as many tracks running and everything loading much faster.


----------



## I like music (Nov 22, 2018)

Quick question. If my workflow is simply this:

1) Midi instrument > Open up piano roll, draw the notes in, and then hit Play/Record and record the CC by riding modwheel/faders (or later draw these in) and *that's it*, are there good alternatives to Cubase? Just curious if most DAWs have Midi capability that allows me to _easily_ do this... I imagine that as a minimum they all have this?


----------



## lucor (Nov 22, 2018)

I like music said:


> Quick question. If my workflow is simply this:
> 
> 1) Midi instrument > Open up piano roll, draw the notes in, and then hit Play/Record and record the CC by riding modwheel/faders (or later draw these in) and *that's it*, are there good alternatives to Cubase? Just curious if most DAWs have Midi capability that allows me to _easily_ do this... I imagine that as a minimum they all have this?


Literally all of the professional DAWs can do this. However when it comes to drawing notes in, FL Studio is widely regarded as the most intuitive. Reaper may be a close second, since it's so customizable that you can almost make it behave like FL Studio.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 22, 2018)

...I feel the need to upgrade from Elements.


----------



## I like music (Nov 22, 2018)

lucor said:


> Literally all of the professional DAWs can do this. However when it comes to drawing notes in, FL Studio is widely regarded as the most intuitive. Reaper may be a close second, since it's so customizable that you can almost make it behave like FL Studio.



Interesting ... looked at a couple of videos on YT and it looks pretty interesting/good. If I can see multiple CC lanes on one piano roll editor, that's pretty much my flow done.


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 22, 2018)

I like music said:


> Interesting ... looked at a couple of videos on YT and it looks pretty interesting/good. If I can see multiple CC lanes on one piano roll editor, that's pretty much my flow done.



If your needs are basic, it may also be worth checking out Studio One Prime, which is the free version of the DAW. It does come with other restrictions though, so it may be worth demoing the other versions too.


----------



## I like music (Nov 22, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> If your needs are basic, it may also be worth checking out Studio One Prime, which is the free version of the DAW. It does come with other restrictions though, so it may be worth demoing the other versions too.



Ahhhh, thank you! And just realised you can do a trial with FL Studios, full version.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 22, 2018)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> None of the new features will enable me to write music that I was unable to write previously. I don't expect this to change in 10.5. Miraculously, HZ and others composed full feature films on Cubase 6 - riddled with all kinds of bugs people were passionately complaining about then and lacking so many features introduced since then!
> 
> So while I like my tools to be updated and easy to use, the plain fact is that we reached the point of adequacy a very long time ago. People are arguing about the color of the upholstery. If you just want to sit in a chair and do the work, any of the major DAWs will do the core work, and truly minor preferences will make the decision. We live in amazing times to compose music.



Well said. It's Human nature to want more, and we tend to take things for granted. If someone had told me in 2000 that DAW's would be this advanced in my lifetime, I'd ask them what they had been smoking. I remember freaking out when we could actually do a video call on a phone, it was total Star Trek territory....now it's like "meh". No different than the DAW world.


----------



## dgburns (Nov 22, 2018)

I work in surround a lot. I really need multi mono plugin capability. Otherwise you use up three slots just to cover the 5.1 channels for ONE plugin instance. This is a deal breaker for me presently.


----------

